# filters for a 10 gallon planted tank



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions on a filter for a 10g planted tank? As of currently I've been running a Marineland Biowheel 100 (for the past 2 years) and I'm seriously about to sacrifice it to the aquarium gods.. 
I use Biowheels in all my other tanks and love them..but in the planted tank I'm having some problems. For one, too high of a flow rate. It creates so much surface agitation that my floating plants have had to be sectioned off with a barricade to keep from being pulled under. CO2 levels are hard to maintain. Freshly planted stem plants are doomed to be sucked into the strainer even when weighed down..I have to turn the thing off for 2 weeks every time I plant new cuttings just so they get a chance to put out roots and anchor down.

Any ideas? Something with flow control would be nice. I've actually been toying with the idea of a little internal power filter..how would that work? Horrible filters, I know, but my tank is so thickly planted and understocked, I'm mainly just looking for something to circulate the water as opposed to helping me cut back on routine water changes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Ehiem pro III definately. But seriously I have seen some really small biowheels. I have heard, although I myself have a biological filter, that you can get away with only a mechanical type filtration because plants act as you biological (I think the doctors have one in their magazine). Im not 100 percent on this but I would like to see what the others think about the praticality of this. If you raise the water level it causes less agitation and you want some agitation at night.

Here is one the doctors sell but its not a bio wheel its some sort of sponge filter I think. 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=13925&cm_mmc=LiveAquaria_DFS_Links-_-Fish_Supplies-_-LiveAquaria_Gen_Page-_-Filters&ref=3969&subref=AA&N=2004+113424

Here is another choice but I think its only for 5 gallons.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9821&ref=3969&cm_mmc=LiveAquaria_DFS_Links-_-Fish_Supplies-_-LiveAquaria_Gen_Page-_-Filters&subref=AA&N=2004+22769


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Get an AquaClear filter. I have a AC30 for my 10 gallon. Keep water levels high to minimize outgassing of CO2 if you have CO2.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Try a small canister filter. I've heard good reviews on this one... http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si2074670/cl0/tomrapidminicanisterfilterc80

Or you could make your own... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...16035-nano-canister-literally-for-a-nano.html


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Eheim 2211
AC20/30
remove the biowheel from your filter and raise the water level should work too


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

Hmm, I never knew they made canister filters that small. That'll definately be something worth looking into.

I already keep the water level as high as possible, which helps some, but not alot. Never thought about taking the biowheel out, so I'll give that a shot. 

Thanks everyone


----------

